# Lake white waverly ohio



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone fish here or do any good? Grandmother lives down there going to fish it tonight, wondering what to fish for? I got just about everything with me, Muskie rods cat rods bluegil poles and bass or course!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.fishingnotes.com/lakeinfo.php?id=24581

Try that for Lake White info.Good Luck.




Roscoe


----------



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well races down here got cancelled! So we went fishing instead! Caught some nice channels, but my buddy defiantly caught the best a damn near close fish ohio, forgot the scale and tape measure today, caught abunch of spotted bass small like 6-12 Inchers I had to at least get a pic with the monster today! All In all a good couple of days going to hit it in the morning probably!


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

Lake white havn't fished the lake since after when they drained it . Looks like a good rebound with the lake nice catches there . Yes I two was pumped for the races at atomic but rain rain but looks like you got in a good evening anyways .


----------



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Indeed we had a great day, probably going to hit it up again tomorrow, first time fishing it I'd say we did pretty good!


----------

